# I can’t retire this before sharing it with you!



## Wildcat wrangler (Dec 21, 2021)

Is this a thing of beauty?! Lololloolol!! Hey, it worked…. Sort of. Addictions can make ya do some stuff! (And did you know a coffee cup can double as a hammer?!)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












This poor thing has been beaten with a sludge hammer, cut on by a girl…. It’s still in a mummy costume! It looks new, right?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Want to use my hammer?!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## embe (Dec 21, 2021)

Help me understand what I'm looking at here.  Sure a rock tumbler, but do you really fill the bottle that full before tumbling?  Any liquid in there?  Is it all held in with a cork?  What's the purpose of the white wrapping?  Curious minds want to know...


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Dec 22, 2021)

embe said:


> Help me understand what I'm looking at here. Sure a rock tumbler, but do you really fill the bottle that full before tumbling? Any liquid in there? Is it all held in with a cork? What's the purpose of the white wrapping? Curious minds want to know...



No it’s a little over 1/3 full and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



there’s liquid & aluminum oxide - but unless I turned it neck down, it’s not going to leak from the inside, while laid on its side like that. This is 2 small barrels hacked into 1 large barrel- with a very snug canister that came with some tumbling media, on the inside of the rubber parts. That snug fit holds the 2 smaller barrel s together tight. (1 has the end cut out). I’m shocked that without glue or anything- don’t leak Otherwise cork is holding what’s inside the bottle from working it’s way out. This is probably exceeding the 3 lb limitation they say this tumbler has. This was sheer brainstorming until I can set up that big jar dr 1 in the front room, in giant boxes! And I never got quite the results with the rock tumbler that I wanted to see but maybe I rushed it, I’m not sure. Also hadn’t ran any copper until this big whiskey that’s spinning- so maybe that was it. Let me find my post as to what is under the tape! But this is 24 hours in, and bone dry on the outside. I tape the heck out of these to #1 to keep it turning because it’s probably double of what weight capacity is for the tumbler- that’s friction tape. #2, to try and hold that top piece down as far as it could go, as I am really testing the limits on this with size and weight and every other way. 1/4” longer and it wouldn’t turn. No tape and it just sits there with the bottom rod spinning. And let’s face it, what a nice looking thing it is! It would be much more simple if Chicago would take some things in their design into consideration, for us who want that $1700 unit but are not ready to drop those bux on a unit like that- you could buy a lot of awesome bottles for $1700! I’m set up, now and won’t know how to act!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Dec 22, 2021)

Like I said, I was ready to use glue but it’s so tight it wasn’t needed. I ended up placing a board over the thing once the second section was in place, trying to squeeze it on, and sat on that board and bounced to push it on all the way. Still it wouldn’t go. Then I sprayed it with soapy water and then bounced on It, which worked! It’s not coming apart.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 22, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> Like I said, I was ready to use glue but it’s so tight it wasn’t needed. I ended up placing a board over the thing once the second section was in place, trying to squeeze it on, and sat on that board and bounced to push it on all the way. Still it wouldn’t go. Then I sprayed it with soapy water and then bounced on It, which worked! It’s not coming apart.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Friction fitted, it won't leak. Whenever I work with rubber gaskets I always soak them in hot water to loosen them up and make them more flexable. Helps alot, windex evaporates and is slippery when you apply it if you want to lube.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## embe (Dec 22, 2021)

Cool Cat, thanks for the explanation


----------



## Old man digger (Dec 22, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> Like I said, I was ready to use glue but it’s so tight it wasn’t needed. I ended up placing a board over the thing once the second section was in place, trying to squeeze it on, and sat on that board and bounced to push it on all the way. Still it wouldn’t go. Then I sprayed it with soapy water and then bounced on It, which worked! It’s not coming apart.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is the plan on getting that sucker open? Did you take a before shot? And are you going to share your results? Lots of questions, but this is what ingenuity is all about. GREAT JOB !!!!


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Dec 22, 2021)

Old man digger said:


> What is the plan on getting that sucker open? Did you take a before shot? And are you going to share your results? Lots of questions, but this is what ingenuity is all about. GREAT JOB !!!!



Of course I will share results and I’m a gonna need lots of advice along the way cuz this is uncharted turf! At this point I have a once clear G. O. Blake’s bottle that was clear before, looking kind of smoke color, almost amethyst. I haven’t worked with copper before. I have used The oxcides, though, without that issue. 

Ok, once I made that hillbilly barrel, I ran everything within that size but that was not good enough so I went full on ozark mt hillbilly and found a container that I cut the top off of, that fit over that (because I didn’t want to cut a hole in the top that came with the whole Tumbler as it was still in original condition Dash so the blue part that you see is what I put over the thing and cut a hole in for the bottle neck to extend further than the machine. I didn’t know if it would work but it was just a spare container… As it turned out it did work and stuff didn’t just spill all over the place out of it. (necessity being the mother of invention!) so that can come off like it did earlier today to check the impossment and everything because I haven’t used copper before! Is that smoke tinge normal and something that will leave once I use the cerium oxide? Or do I need to tumble it more with the aluminum oxide? I think I will wait for the big machine with those giant canisters which are so beautiful and un-hillbilly-esk!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Is that a word? Well it is today!) I got helpers, lots of helpers, always….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old man digger (Dec 22, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> Of course I will share results and I’m a gonna need lots of advice along the way cuz this is uncharted turf! At this point I have a once clear G. O. Blake’s bottle that was clear before, looking kind of smoke color, almost amethyst. I haven’t worked with copper before. I have used The oxcides, though, without that issue.
> 
> Ok, once I made that hillbilly barrel, I ran everything within that size but that was not good enough so I went full on ozark mt hillbilly and found a container that I cut the top off of, that fit over that (because I didn’t want to cut a hole in the top that came with the whole Tumbler as it was still in original condition Dash so the blue part that you see is what I put over the thing and cut a hole in for the bottle neck to extend further than the machine. I didn’t know if it would work but it was just a spare container… As it turned out it did work and stuff didn’t just spill all over the place out of it. (necessity being the mother of invention!) so that can come off like it did earlier today to check the impossment and everything because I haven’t used copper before! Is that smoke tinge normal and something that will leave once I use the cerium oxide? Or do I need to tumble it more with the aluminum oxide? I think I will wait for the big machine with those giant canisters which are so beautiful and un-hillbilly-esk!?
> 
> ...


What for Kitties are those? The look like Ocelots but not as big. I have seen similar cats in the jungles of central America called Jaguarundis. Very cool cats!!!!  And Unhillbillyest is a word if you live in the Ozarkesest place on earth. With your talent you could be one heckofamoonshiner. Be stile my friend...OMD


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 22, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> Of course I will share results and I’m a gonna need lots of advice along the way cuz this is uncharted turf! At this point I have a once clear G. O. Blake’s bottle that was clear before, looking kind of smoke color, almost amethyst. I haven’t worked with copper before. I have used The oxcides, though, without that issue.
> 
> Ok, once I made that hillbilly barrel, I ran everything within that size but that was not good enough so I went full on ozark mt hillbilly and found a container that I cut the top off of, that fit over that (because I didn’t want to cut a hole in the top that came with the whole Tumbler as it was still in original condition Dash so the blue part that you see is what I put over the thing and cut a hole in for the bottle neck to extend further than the machine. I didn’t know if it would work but it was just a spare container… As it turned out it did work and stuff didn’t just spill all over the place out of it. (necessity being the mother of invention!) so that can come off like it did earlier today to check the impossment and everything because I haven’t used copper before! Is that smoke tinge normal and something that will leave once I use the cerium oxide? Or do I need to tumble it more with the aluminum oxide? I think I will wait for the big machine with those giant canisters which are so beautiful and un-hillbilly-esk!?
> 
> ...


That's awesome. Beauties


----------



## Len (Dec 23, 2021)

All I can say is WOW!  (No, m-u-s-t.. .com ment.. more). That rig is IMPRESSIVE. Eli Whitney would have been proud.  Could it have been one half the lost prototype of the double barreled cannon in front of Athens Town Hall? You know, the one they keep "pointed north in case the Yankees* come back." (It might help to explain all those copper bits.) If the South had one or two more like you, Wrangler, the difference would have been in the balance (tumbler reference.) You might think about getting a patent lawyer. Next time maybe a little lighter with the hammer--the mug is great! My fav pic is the one with the 4 kits. Irresistible!   MUCH HOLIDAY LOVE TO MADISON COUNTY and Everyone Here at Antique Bottles!!

*- Especially you Michiganders  .  (Check out the Hist. Channel's "Civil War Gold" if clueless.)


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 23, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> Of course I will share results and I’m a gonna need lots of advice along the way cuz this is uncharted turf! At this point I have a once clear G. O. Blake’s bottle that was clear before, looking kind of smoke color, almost amethyst. I haven’t worked with copper before. I have used The oxcides, though, without that issue.
> 
> Ok, once I made that hillbilly barrel, I ran everything within that size but that was not good enough so I went full on ozark mt hillbilly and found a container that I cut the top off of, that fit over that (because I didn’t want to cut a hole in the top that came with the whole Tumbler as it was still in original condition Dash so the blue part that you see is what I put over the thing and cut a hole in for the bottle neck to extend further than the machine. I didn’t know if it would work but it was just a spare container… As it turned out it did work and stuff didn’t just spill all over the place out of it. (necessity being the mother of invention!) so that can come off like it did earlier today to check the impossment and everything because I haven’t used copper before! Is that smoke tinge normal and something that will leave once I use the cerium oxide? Or do I need to tumble it more with the aluminum oxide? I think I will wait for the big machine with those giant canisters which are so beautiful and un-hillbilly-esk!?
> 
> ...


Looks like you got alot of help! I got my little helper too. I would be lost without him. Here is Rodgers with his stuffed animal friend. Doing Cha-Cha on his head, what a good friend. He also loves to lay on my notebooks.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Dec 26, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Looks like you got alot of help! I got my little helper too. I would be lost without him. Here is Rodgers with his stuffed animal friend. Doing Cha-Cha on his head, what a good friend. He also loves to lay on my notebooks.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



I love your cat! You can tell he’s just a good cat. He reminds me of the last of our “hillbilly” cats that we lost a couple months ago. ( “hillbilly I.e. a regular domestic cat - Gracie was even more hillbilly than that, being a straight up rescue polydactyl domestic). She was16?! Now I live with 14 Savannahs•but 1 is from the only proven line of bobcat/domestic crosses in the world, which isn’t supposed to happen- different number of chromosomes. But we have been working with U c Davis & their genetics top notch genetics team doing research & all the testing on that There’s not a domestic here,anymore…. Which kind of sucks when I think about it! Give your guy an extra head scratch or me? Kira would eat that toy in 2 minutes, easy, like she ate her new cat tree…. She just does what she wants…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 26, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> I love your cat! You can tell he’s just a good cat. He reminds me of the last of our “hillbilly” cats that we lost a couple months ago. ( “hillbilly I.e. a regular domestic cat - Gracie was even more hillbilly than that, being a straight up rescue polydactyl domestic). She was16?! Now I live with 14 Savannahs•but 1 is from the only proven line of bobcat/domestic crosses in the world, which isn’t supposed to happen- different number of chromosomes. But we have been working with U c Davis & their genetics top notch genetics team doing research & all the testing on that There’s not a domestic here,anymore…. Which kind of sucks when I think about it! Give your guy an extra head scratch or me? Kira would eat that toy in 2 minutes, easy, like she ate her new cat tree…. She just does what she wants…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will do! He gets a treat too. Must be wonderful being part of such a large Clowder! Me and Rodgers being alone is best. He is very territorial for some reason. He doesn't like any animals on his street. That includes other cats, dogs (no matter how big), squirrels, birds...even some people. If he gets any worse  I may have to keep him inside. It's very tough being the Alpha.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

